# String gauge for a 7 strings with 25.5 scale length



## MrWulf (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello. I'm sure this question have been asked numerous time already, but I already read about it and want an updated opinion. I'm debating on buying a new 7 strings. First I thought of going for 27 inch scale length but then I realized that my hands are not exactly the biggest ones out there (some appregio shapes are already hard as it is) so I will stick with 25.5 for now. The question is, which string gauge should I use if I want an 11 to 54 type of feel? I usually use 10 to 46 string gauge for my six but considering I'd drop tune regularly on my 7 (at least on the lower 6 strings from E down to C if neccessary), I think something heavier than usual is required. Any pointer for this? Much appreciate and rocks on.


----------



## takotakumi (Jun 28, 2016)

Did not really understand the tuning you would be using.
Did you mean you would be dropping the the first strings (E-E) 
or dropping the other 6 (B-B)? Im guessing you are aiming towards
a fixed bridge as well if you wanna drop that often?

I found 25.5 to be quite good if you are dropping no more than A on the 7th.
I currently have a Ibanez 1527 set to A standard with 11-49 + 64 for the low A
with no problems and love it. I have been using strictly only 26.5"-27" guitars for 
the past 3 years and when I got this I forgot how incredibly comfortable the 25.5 scale
is, specially for soloing up there on the first 3 strings.


----------



## MrWulf (Jun 28, 2016)

I mean E to E, and yes it will be a fixed bridge. I have 2 floyd rose guitar already.


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Jun 28, 2016)

11-56 + 68 For dropping everything 2 whole steps.

10-52 + 64 For standard and drop A.


----------



## jerm (Jun 28, 2016)

What is your tuning going to be on the 7 string for each string?

25.5" will be limited in terms of how low you can go. I have mine in Drop A and while I can go a little lower, I wouldn't recommend lower than G or G#


----------



## takotakumi (Jun 28, 2016)

^^ For the gauges should do it
11-56 must be painful in std tuning though haha, at least the 3 low strings

Agree with jerm, You can honestly downtune to whatever you want, but after A intonation starts becoming a bitch to deal with. Not all bridges are designed to handle that type of intonation that well, hell even with A you sometimes can have problems...

For instance, there was a thread last week about a guy that discovered that the thickest string you can intonate B in a Mayones Regius is a 56, and that is due to the bridge's design. He tried thicker strings but intonation was off.


----------



## MrWulf (Jun 28, 2016)

jerm said:


> What is your tuning going to be on the 7 string for each string?
> 
> 25.5" will be limited in terms of how low you can go. I have mine in Drop A and while I can go a little lower, I wouldn't recommend lower than G or G#



Drop A at most. No plan on going into deeper territory lol. I mean i could get a 27' but then again i will have to deal with longer fretboard and more money.


----------



## takotakumi (Jun 28, 2016)

Try hunting one with fanned frets hehe
Best of both worlds


----------



## MrWulf (Jun 28, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Try hunting one with fanned frets hehe
> Best of both worlds



Well, there's the incoming Jackson ones, and there's Agile, but i'm leaning toward the Jackson more. But Schecter/Agile's straight scale ones aren't that bad, either.


----------



## gujukal (Jun 29, 2016)

10-46 + 64 will be perfect for drop A, could even try a 60 if you're having problems with intonation of the thicker string.


----------

